# What cooking utensils haven't been invented yet?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2022)

I would like a good self stirring saucepan/crockpot to relieve the boredom of making some sauces, puddings, fudge, etc.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 14, 2022)

Actually Aunt Bea, that has been invented!  LOL  don't know how good they are. 
Looking for a pic...

Here's a link  Automatic pot stirrers


----------



## Janet H (Dec 14, 2022)

I would like a device that minces dried fruit without turning it into paste.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2022)

I can't think of anything off the top of my head, but I might remember something.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Actually Aunt Bea, that has been invented!  LOL  don't know how good they are.
> Looking for a pic...
> 
> Here's a link  Automatic pot stirrers


I have one similar to the third one listed and I love it.  Bought on a whim at a local Goodwill and have never regretted it.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 15, 2022)

I want a set of pots and pans that can read my mind, cook everything the way I want it to be. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 15, 2022)

caseydog said:


> I want a set of pots and pans that can read my mind, cook everything the way I want it to be.
> 
> CD


and to reach out and grab the spices, herbs, sauce to added during.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Actually Aunt Bea, that has been invented!  LOL  don't know how good they are.
> Looking for a pic...
> 
> Here's a link  Automatic pot stirrers


Thanks!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 15, 2022)

You silly ol' witch you!   Demerit points for letting the public know of your powers!  gonna be trouble over this one!  especially from those of us with whom you haven't shared that spell.

Edit:   and I like the little half twist you put on it.


----------

